# Smart Fellas over here at KKF - Help me find a Ladle.....



## mobiledynamics (Oct 14, 2013)

U can't teach a dog new tricks...and I've always kept my eye on this ladle for a longtime. 
It's just *natural* to my hands and workflow at home.

Instead of the handle at the usual 90 degrees, the handle of the ladle is around 45 degress to the cup of the ladle.

Anyone happen to know of anyone makes such a beast.
I've come across some serving plastic ladles that are opposite and the handle is basicall completely parallel to the cup.

Looking for something with a SS handle or even wood !


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 14, 2013)

Could you just get a stainless ladle, clamp the handle in a vise, and bend it to the position you like?


----------



## daveb (Oct 14, 2013)

Here a couple from suppliers I've used, they look to be angled away from the "cup" of the ladle. On all of my ladles the handle is parallel to the cup, not seen one at 90. Are you using metric angles? 

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_120214

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_211320

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/4-oz-sunflower-serving-ladle/9222105.html

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/1-oz-serving-ladle/92246941.html


----------



## mobiledynamics (Oct 14, 2013)

On all 4 links above, that was my definition of 90 degrees.
It's not necessarily 90, but close enough.

The style I'm looking for, the handle is bent s smigen more, as if it was at the handle was around the 3-4 oclock position.
I have a old one that I've been using for years, and I tend to grab this more often that all the ladles in my stash


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 14, 2013)

Pricey, but this might do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000063Y7U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have it, and the handle angles up at about 45 degrees if the rim of the ladle is parallel to the table.


----------



## rdm_magic (Oct 14, 2013)

Could you post a picture of the one that you have? I'm having trouble picturing what it is you're looking for.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Oct 14, 2013)

Here goes


----------



## rdm_magic (Oct 14, 2013)

And one from the side, so we could see the angle please?


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks easy enough to bend one yourself as someone above suggested.


----------



## heirkb (Oct 14, 2013)

unkajonet said:


> Pricey, but this might do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000063Y7U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I have it, and the handle angles up at about 45 degrees if the rim of the ladle is parallel to the table.



The Rosle one is nice. The Sur la Table house brand "Professional Series" or something like that are about just as nice and a bit cheaper. That series of ladles, spoons, etc. is all I really buy from Sur la Table, and I definitely think they're worth it. Way nicer to work with than the cheapy restaurant supply ones.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 14, 2013)

Would you consider a Chinese ladle?


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 14, 2013)

spaceconvoy said:


> Would you consider a Chinese ladle?



+1, Chinese Wok ladles, lots available at any restaurant supply house.


----------



## 77kath (Oct 15, 2013)

+1 on the Roesle. However, the one I got at SLT has a rather short handle.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's a wood one. I'm not sure if its the style you're looking for but if its not you can always ask them to make you one to your specs. They are awesome, I own several pieces from them, some customized. I hope linking to them is ok?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/157591048/the-southern-belle-in-black-walnut-a?ref=shop_home_feat


----------

